# [Dx Gingerbread] Lurking Problem That I've Noticed



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I assume I'm not the only one with this problem...but I'm hoping somebody has found a fix.

I noticed early on when the gingerbread leaks for the X started coming out that my phone would blackscreen upon unlocking...or sometimes exiting an application.
It appears for the whole length of my screen but does not appear on the dock bar (launcherpro).
It isn't a HUGE problem...as changing screens or simply opening the app-drawer fixes it.

Am I the only one experiencing this?
It's been like 6 months or whatever...across multiple roms.
Is there a fix I could implement?
(I have suspicion it may be LauncherPro related? But I'm not switching, so please don't simply suggest that.)

Edit:
Appears I was right on both counts...
I found this thread...but again no fix.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1301666
Gingerbread and LauncherPro both being mentioned.


----------



## terminal13 (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe a hardware issue?

Giggity


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

terminal13 said:


> Maybe a hardware issue?
> 
> Giggity


My mother is a complete smart-phone noob...technology noob, actually.
I have launcher pro installed on her phone and it does the same thing.


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Launcher pro doesn't seem to get along with gb. Try go launcher no problems with that


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

phaz said:


> Launcher pro doesn't seem to get along with gb. Try go launcher no problems with that


This is definitely a LauncherPro issue, if you notice, LP hasn't had an update since May, and appears to be unsupported, though there's been talk of an update currently being worked on, (for seven months now), but the consensus is, the app has been abandoned.


----------



## hawkeye12 (Jun 14, 2011)

phaz said:


> Launcher pro doesn't seem to get along with gb. Try go launcher no problems with that


Go Launcher works well and has a ton of options and has been getting a good amount of support.

My River Is Orange While Flying High With Liberty 3


----------



## -Jeff- (Aug 10, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> This is definitely a LauncherPro issue, if you notice, LP hasn't had an update since May, and appears to be unsupported, though there's been talk of an update currently being worked on, (for seven months now), but the consensus is, the app has been abandoned.


Its unfortunate but the rumored "rewrite" that the developer of Launcher Pro has spoken of appears to be dead in the water. It's a shame really. Go launcher is good but is pretty bloated. I have been recently turned on to Zeam. Its based on the adw codebase and it really thin, fast and seems to be supported. I dont ask for much from my launcher so it suits me fine.


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Launcher pro did the same thing on d2g. Started right after the gb update. LP was the favorite, but too much of a pain now.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I've had that problem before. Click menu, preferences,general settings, and check keep in memory. That solves the problem for me.

EDIT: Seems to reduce the problem, I still see it every once in a while.


----------

